# Moving to UAE



## sharmihla (7 mo ago)

Hi guys,
hope all of you are doing well. I will be moving to UAE next month with my husband - as he is setting up a new venture. I will be coming on a 3 months visit visa and obviously try to find a job. Do you know what are the sites i should look at to find a job? What is the probability of landing a job? What UAE employers look for. I am a brand manager with 10 years experience in brand marketing and strategy. I have only a 3 months UAE experience which i was placed for an on the job training. Would appreciate any info.


----------



## Isha_sharma (7 mo ago)

Best place to live in UAE


----------

